# Child care



## MFranchetti (Mar 4, 2021)

My school(public) is doing an assignment over cultural issues. One of these is childcare, and I can tell they want me to advocate for governmental fully funded childcare. However I’m curious, is there any reason biblically, that childcare should be utilized at all? Or is it primarily the mothers role to not work and raise the children at least for the first couple years of the child’s life?


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2021)

Is this trying to see what interest there is in programs for your public school to offer for your children or a hypothetical? In a lot of ways public schooling is childcare, and in some jurisdictions it is being extended (we have public pre-K available in our county for example).


----------



## ChristianLibertarian (Mar 4, 2021)

MFranchetti said:


> My school(public) is doing an assignment over cultural issues. One of these is childcare, and I can tell they want me to advocate for governmental fully funded childcare. However I’m curious, is there any reason biblically, that childcare should be utilized at all? Or is it primarily the mothers role to not work and raise the children at least for the first couple years of the child’s life?


The better question is whether there is any Biblical evidence to justify government schools in the first place. What authority did God give to the state to educate children, much less provide them with daycare?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MFranchetti (Mar 4, 2021)

Jake said:


> Is this trying to see what interest there is in programs for your public school to offer for your children or a hypothetical? In a lot of ways public schooling is childcare, and in some jurisdictions it is being extended (we have public pre-K available in our county for example).


It is a hypothetical, my county dosen't offer public pre-K, nor have I heard of them considering it.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 5, 2021)

If sanity returns to society, day care type situations would likely be a last resort because of the potential to create attachment issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew35 (Mar 5, 2021)

MFranchetti said:


> My school(public) is doing an assignment over cultural issues. One of these is childcare, and *I can tell they want me to advocate* [emphasis mine] for governmental fully funded childcare. However I’m curious, is there any reason biblically, that childcare should be utilized at all? Or is it primarily the mothers role to not work and raise the children at least for the first couple years of the child’s life?


^This is *not* education.


----------

